
History of Famous Logos (and a beautiful site in itself) - pg
http://www.logoorange.com/logodesign-A.php
======
python_kiss
Awesome! I believe Nike paid a sum of just $35 for their priceless logo! My
cash strapped startup, btw, paid only $4 for the logo; so maybe I can boast
about it too when we hit 6+ figure revenues :p
http://shuzak.com/img/ShuzakLogo.jpg

